# Jar File erzeugen aber so das mysql-connector-java-3.0.11-stable-bin.jar...



## Wolfman (10. Mai 2004)

Mein Programm    unter Eclipse aber wenn ich ein Jar File mache geht der datenbank zugriff net und ich denke ich binde die mysql-connector-java-3.0.11-stable-bin.jar falsch ein...unter eclipse ist es unter properties eingebunden...

Kann mir jemand helfen wie ich es richtig einbinde also auch mysql-connector-java-3.0.11-stable-bin.jar in mein Jar file einpacke so das man es starten kann(manifest ist drin).


----------



## Thomas Darimont (10. Mai 2004)

Hallo!

Eine einfache möglichkeit wäre es zum Beispiel das MySQL Jar zu entpacken 
und aus dem ganzen ein neues Jar zu erstellen...

Gruß Tom


----------



## Franz Degenhardt (17. Mai 2004)

Hey!

Indem du das jar beim Erzeugen des jars als input-file angibts, vgl. http://java.sun.com/j2se/1.4.2/docs/tooldocs/windows/jar.html
Wenn du deine Anwendung mit ant baust, gibt es einen spezielles Target:
<jar destfile="app.jar">
    <fileset dir="classes"/>
    <fileset dir="/resources/"/>
</jar>
vgl http://ant.apache.org/manual/index.html

Grüsse TrueSun


----------



## nils_eckert (9. Juli 2004)

Hallo!

Ich habe das gleiche Problem.

Mein Programm verwendet iText.jar. Alles läuft wunderbar.

Wenn ich das JAR File erstelle, habe ich iText.jar mit ins Rootdir des JARs gepackt. Eclipse bietet die Möglichkeit das Manifest-File eizustellen. Dabei kam folgernder Eintrag raus:


```
Manifest-Version: 1.0
Main-Class: gui.Main
Bundle-Activator: gui.Main
Bundle-ClassPath: iText.jar
```

Allerdings ändert es nichts daran, dass er die Klasse nicht findet. Auch ein manuelles Setzten des Classpath bewirkt nichts.

Ich möchte das JAR-Archiv nicht in mein Projekt entpacken, da ich das unschön finde. Gibts da nicht ne andere Möglichkeit, drauf zuzugreifen ohne es mit reinzupacken?

Vielen Dank schon mal für die Hilfe!


Nils


----------

